# The 'Door' Test - Bronx Tale



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

I was just browsing and wondering the following 'test' to screen girls.... 

The test goes like this, When you take a girl out for the first time, lock the door on your side of the car, open her door first, walk around the back, and see if she unlocks the door for you. If she does, she's a keeper. If she doesn't, she's a selfish ***** and you should consider yourself lucky to have recognized that early on.

What do you guys/girls think about the test? 

I will start, my 2 cents... I think this is stupid to apply to today's scenario. First off, who uses manual car locks these days? You press a button, and both get into the car and go. One guy actually did that... and I was confused because by the time he walked to the other door, I asked him "am I driving"? I was seriously so confused. There is no lock to unlock guys... and if I need to reach out to actually push open the door I would probably pull my back because I am so petite.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Only a complete moron would follow this test.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistyfied (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd consider I had a lucky escape if a guy based his decision on something like this.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I read this somewhere..... 

And then I've done this for my H a few times. Ya, we have the automatic locks. But he will say "here, let me get that door for you" and he will open the door. He says he likes to watch my butt as I get into the truck. (This works for me!)

Sometimes I reach over the huge middle console hump thingy and open his door before he gets around the truck. He likes it. Like it's a thoughtful thing just as his opening my door is. 

Although, I hate to think that every time I don't do it I'm a "selfish *****" ..... that's a bit harsh. 

In the long run,. I think all the little things COUNT.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

No, that's silly, for the reasons you cited and others. It's hard to determine anything about a person from anything so trivial. Maybe they were nervous. Maybe they have back problems. Maybe they were too busy watching your ass as you walked around the car.

A better "first date test" is to watch how that person interacts with other people you encounter on that date: a waiter, a ticket taker at a movie, a valet, etc. Is your date rude to them? Do they smile and act polite? Are they open and confident? It can be as simple as how they act to someone coming behind you guys through the same door. Do they hold the door and smile? Do they let it slam in the other people's face?

Granted, that type of test is no guarantee of getting a keeper either - but as a first-level filter, I find it pretty effective.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I think that every interaction is sort of a test when you first start dating, but this thread is funny to me. My husband's car when we met did not have remote entry. He opened my door for me the first time, and I unlocked his. He thought that was the funniest thing ever, but I insisted on it until we got our new car and the door was so heavy that he thought I'd give him a black eye. Kidding. He's taller than that. But he really did worry that it'd catch him. 

A few years later, he still opens doors for me. He's a keeper.


----------



## questar1 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm old enough to know how to lean over and unlock the guy's door after he lets you in, but with today's electronic locks, that's utterly unnecessary. And if a guy re-locked his door anyway, after letting the woman in, he's a creep who locks women in cars.


----------

